# construction of 2 solid surface seam vac clamps



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

used 1/2 grey corian sink cut outs to make 2 vac clamps for joining solid surface pieces
just apply the pucks at the joint and use 2 clamps to pull in on the glue joint
takes a small vac pump 1/3 hp running at -18.The puck is flexible and 2 sizes of vac o rings can be used


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

The guys who installed my solid surface counter just hot glued off cut pieces of counter on and used standard F-clamps.

But this is quite clever and might come in handy.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done...


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

hot gluing blocks is good, its just you have to knock them off then clean up after
I have also done that.
These clamps could go a step further and have the vac pull the clamps together but that's
mechanics past me


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Neat idea...


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

these work well ,and it shows that a small vac pump can be used for a lot of different aids to the craftsperson
a fifth hand






this was a third part video on veneer press but its shows another vac pump use
I really could have used this for clocks in the 90's


----------

